
Parents Use Technology to Create Proof of Santa.com - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703395204576024141664067226.html
======
furyg3
It's amazing how far a child's mind will go toward believing something they
want to believe. I don't think you need a lot of help from technology in this
area.

I'm living in Holland now, where "Sinterklaas" (forerunner of our Santa Claus)
has already come and gone this year (Dec 5th). I was sitting on a train near a
family which was clearly headed to a relative's house to celebrate the arrival
of the "Sint" with gifts for all the children.

Riding along with them was a rather conspicuous bag that was, quite literally,
overflowing with gifts for the kids. They just didn't see it. They did ask
various logistical questions to their parents (Does his horse get tired
visiting all of the children? Can he hear us if we sing to him in the train?),
the answers to which they gladly accepted as fact with no follow up.

The world is pretty magical to you when you're a child... you're hard-wired to
accept even the most ridiculous answers from your parents as fact (probably
out of evolutionary necessity).

If your children are at the point where actual evidence is required to keep
the myth running (or worse, actually trying to capture Santa), it's probably a
good time to transition to the truth...

